# And they say gambling doesn't pay!



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to Ruidoso, NM this weekend. They have a very nice Casino and Resort that we stayed at called "Inn of the Mountain Gods". First of all the room and view were AWESOME!!

Anyways - of course I went to the casino! Went there almost all day Saturday and about 3 hours Sunday before we left. All-in-all I walked away with obout 50 more dollars than I went in with! I brought $200 and never played past the first $100!! I "stayed alive" as they call it, for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was up about $250-$300 at one point, but lost some, because I was having fun! Oh, and I was mostly playing Blackjack.

Just wanted to share that with everyone! :rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

teehee, my hubby loves to play blackjack too.

I don't have much luck with gambling, but anyways, my hubby and I went to laughlin for our honeymoon, and he gambled and actually earned money, which was awesome! we basically ended up coming back home with most of our money, so his gambling basically payed for our honeymoon, lol!

Inn of the Mountain Gods - I love the name! I bet it was gorgeous!!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 26, 2007)

i wouldn't dare going into a casino, i'm such a bad player i could loose all my money lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL! I would have never gone to this casino if I hadn't had practice on the cruise I went on!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a Table Games Dealer and good for you that you left with your winnings! We are allowed to play where we work and one night I won $6000 playing video poker. Just don't let the gambling bug bite ya!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

HAHA! Well it kinda did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was up and should have walked away!!! Or at least colored up (for those who don't know: trade in smaller amount chips for larger amounts to condense) when I was up by almost $300 just my winnings and kept playing with the initial $100! LOL! Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love me some Blackjack! I am afraid to go gambling though, cause I couldn't stop myself and walk away if I needed to.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 26, 2007)

Come to Kinder,LA and play with me I am "loose". LOLOL...


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time! Congrats on winning the $50!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey! LA isn't too far away either! Do they have casios on reservations up there like in NM?


----------



## natalierb (Feb 26, 2007)

My bf and I love going to Vegas and Laughlin, but we never have a lot of luck. We both love blackjack, but we rarely come up. I also like the Wheel of Fortune slots. It's addicting! I've actually won money playing those.

"Inn of the Mountain Gods" sounds so beautiful. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

i love gambling. I won 500 bucks on the quarter machine before. I cant win on blackjack


----------



## CubNan (Feb 26, 2007)

The only casino I've been in, was in Kansas City. Way too noisy for me. Could only stay there for an hour or two.

N


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

I forgot the memory chip for my camera so I only had internal memory which holds all of 5 or 6 pics LOL! I have pictures of the mountains and the ski mountian...here are some googled pics of the hotel, I didn't take these.

(Oh yeah, this place was so nice, it has these awesome phones with screens, and my name was on the screen!)


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats on your win! I miss the casinos! Craps is our game... easy to win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

Craps is way too much of a gamble for me LOL!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 27, 2007)

cool! i wanna do that one day.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! OMG, that place is gorgeous!!!! I need to go, too bad it's far from me!


----------



## Manda (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on your win, I usually stick to slots, tables intimidate me. I should play blackjack tho I am pretty good at it


----------



## Marisol (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad that you had fun. I love to gamble and blackjack is my game.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 27, 2007)

I am the same with poker. I can play Texas Hold 'Em like none other with friends and family...but when I get to the actual casino tables I am like...eek!


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

I would loss all of my money so I wouldn't even try.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 4, 2007)

I love casinos! My birthday party is going to be in Lake Charles at Isle of Capri. I've already made reservations and everything. I have a ball there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

i love to gambel


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Yayy! :five:

What a gorgeous place! Lucky you!


----------



## marygoodmann (May 5, 2018)

PerfectMistake said:


> I went to Ruidoso, NM this weekend. They have a very nice Casino and Resort that we stayed at called "Inn of the Mountain Gods". First of all the room and view were AWESOME!!
> 
> Anyways - of course I went to the casino! Went there almost all day Saturday and about 3 hours Sunday before we left. All-in-all I walked away with obout 50 more dollars than I went in with! I brought $200 and never played past the first $100!! I "stayed alive" as they call it, for a long time
> 
> ...


oh, that's so cool! I tried once to play online casino, but was not much lucky and didn't win something. Then I checked the Online Slot Reviews before playing and tried one more time and won some money! I was so happy too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2019)

No, no, no I think that all these casinos are bad for your mental health. My friend was gambling for a really long time and besides he was losing money in big quantities he lost his mind. He even needed to use cbd cream to relax and deal with depression and stress. So my advise - never start gambling or if you have already started - stop!


----------



## AmandaGill1987 (Jun 12, 2020)

Does he stil deal with the gambling?


----------



## bernier_janet (Jul 22, 2020)

It's nice to see that you had such a pleasant time. Actually, I have been imagined myself such a way of relaxing like it was with you.


----------

